# Black vs Blue? or Red vs Blue? question, see my pics inside



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

The guy on the left looks like Spider-Man.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the black and blue unless of course you are going for the spider man look.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are shooting photos, the Red and Blue is going to pop better than the black and blue. That and we'll say that Spider-man is a shredder...


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> If you are shooting photos, the Red and Blue is going to pop better than the black and blue. That and we'll say that Spider-man is a shredder...


yeah il be getting footage. mainly on a go pro....
My only objection with the red is im just not a fan of the "HEY LOOK AT ME!" type of LOUD appearance. does anyone get that vibe with the red?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well that is the point for photo slutting. Loud colors stand out in pics so much better than black or dark colors in general. Hence the reason I'm rocking neon green pants and a red jacket this season. 










The pics just come out better.


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

I see what you mean man ^^

ima go with the red... and by the way...
is that torrey/grays peak in your pic?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nope probably about 20 miles north of there as the crow flies. 

Butler Gulch. You're seeing the ridge that lines the top of Jones Pass back there.

You'll be "loud" but for photos and film, you'll love the results. Especially in bad/mixed light conditions.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

black blue


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black and blue


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i would look at another jacket


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

blue/red. what pants are those btw?


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> blue/red. what pants are those btw?


gore tex special blend mark pants


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

red. 10 char


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

Black looks "nice" with the pants, but it still seems too dull. Red pops out more, and looks sick. People can refer to you as Spiderman on the mountain. Always a plus (Y)


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i would look at another jacket


Agreed. I think a different jacket should be checked out.


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

Boat Shredder said:


> got the pants already. just trying to see what color would be better. Whats your input?


Definitely black and blue. What jacket is the black one by the way?


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

red........


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Boat Shredder said:


> got the pants already. just trying to see what color would be better. Whats your input?


Red for sure...one of my fav color combo's


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna say go for red. Personally I wouldn't wear it but I'm not good enough to want people to look at me...lol


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

...red.

...not diggin the black. Looks too clean? Like something the staff at my mountain would wear or something.


----------

